# Personality Types of Pulp Fiction Characters!



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Spoilers Alert!*


Jules is an ENFJ.

He doesn't just kill people. He does it with style. He quotes Ezekiel while firing. This, I believe, is his way of using Fe. Also notice how in conversations with Vince he sticks to making strongly felt value judgments instead of working through things logically.

Toward the end of the movie he comes into contact with his Ni; he starts looking at the world and thinking about the big picture, about how he fits into it.


Vince is an ENTJ.

This may seem strange, as he's not very intelligent, but I think he's an example of an NT with a lower level of smartness. If you watch his conversations with Jules, he works through things and thinks about them without involving his emotions.


Butch is an ISTJ.

He works through problems efficiently without much thought to people's emotional state. He doesn't seem to care much for the big picture, or of how the story as a whole is fitting together, but instead focuses on his own piece: he's willing to beat his opponent in the boxing ring even though from a big picture perspective it will get him into trouble.


Fabienne is an ENFP.

Thinking about pancakes with blueberries instead of working through the day's tasks, she is definitely an Ne user. Her tears at Butch's anger show her to have an auxiliary Fi.


Mia is an ENTP

Her eagerness to dance, combined with her lack of self control in trying out Vince's heroin as well as a general spontaneity show her to be an Ne user. She's definitely a thinker though, as shown in her dialogue with Vince.


Marsellus Wallace is an xNTJ

It's hard to tell in the movie whether he's extroverted or introverted, but it's rather obvious that he's willing to go to extremes to get what he want's done. His first conversation with Butch shows him to be an intuitive, and I think that he underestimates Butch's sensing ability. He thinks that Butch will be willing to put aside his pride and his wantingness to win the match for the money and peace that will follow in the long run.


Jimmie is an ESTJ

He is, more than anything, a Judger. This is apparent from his style of speech and his forthrightness in “The Bonnie Situation”. He's a thinker too, and a rather mean one.


“The Wolf” is an INTJ.

He's able to look at the situation and figure out, after a little bit of thought, the best way to handle it. His style of problem solving shows him to be an Ni user, with quite a lot of Te.


Esmarelda (the taxi driver) is an ENTP.

A strangely well developed character for so little screen time, her questions like, “What is it like to kill a man?” show a use of Ne.


----------

